# RO recommendation?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a cheapish but decent RO system? As much as I don't mind filling up the 5g bucket ever few weeks it would be nice to have it at home


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

That being said my main purpose of RO is to mix with tap to lower ph and TDS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out Aquasafe systems. They are local and well regarded. Most reefers I know use an Aquasafe RODI unit.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

About how long do the filter cartridges last before they need replacing?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought my system from thefilterguys  they have great prices and its all for aquarium use. Also with our water you will likely be changing the filters out every 6 months or so and there cheap


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

HOw many stages does one generally need?

In my CRS tanks i currently just mix 50/50 RO/Tap rather than re-minneralizing.. would 3-4 stages be good enough or is it worth getting more?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I use a 5 micron sediment filter a 5 micron carbon and a 1 cto carbon block. Probably a little overkill for our water but i wanna be safe so yea 3 stages


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

This one looks like a 3 stage with a storage tank. (just missing the spout). Nice and cheap on a classifide site.. hopefully they still have it.
Are filters fairly generic or specific to the brand?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So I will probably pick up that Waterite vectapure system today. Are the filters standard or brand specific?

They all certainly look similar


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Those filters you are looking at are standard


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Perfect thanks!

I'm picking it up for A very good deal


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure it comes with the wrench that unscrews the canisters. Its a pain without.
How old are the filters. Looks like you have one particle and one carbon filter. The RO membrane is the most expensive of the three. Most ro membranes don't like any chlorine. The carbon filter takes out the chlorine to protect the membrane.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The guy said it looks like the filters are new. So I might get lucky! I'm doubting there is a wrench since it is missing the faucet end.. Are they easy enough to find? Are they a standard thin or specific to the filter?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

It looks like this:
https://filterdirect.com/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=109
Just a pic I found. 
I might have a spare one around, if you can't find his. 
Have not seen it but let me know and I will look.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link! 5$ isnt bad if i need one 

Do i need anything else for this? Is there any way to tell filter life.. or just see if they look clean or dirty.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't forget shipping.
Or you could find one locally. Or I could find my spare and sell it to you. lol
Anyway, hopefully the seller can find his!
Filter life:
Well, you would need a TDS meter and check your faucet water and the ro water. The ro water should have about 95-98% less TDS (total dissolved solids)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats an easy way to tell... so aside from lowering TDS.. and having a "clean slate" is there any other main benefits to RO? Does it effect PH at all? I suspect is lower if KH is reduced form the filters


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you still need to dechlorinate RO water?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

you can add a pressure gauge to the outlet and when the pressure starts to drop you know your sediment filter is done. I just go by manufacturers recommendations all filters that go in the canisters are different. I buy mine from ebay or thefilterguys because there really really cheap.the carbon filter is the dechlorinator the white filter is sediment



Edit: make sure you have chlorine in your water not chloramine biiiig difference and there are filters to get rid of chloramine too there just expensive


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there any way to test which ones is in my water? I'll look up the water company's specs later.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

This is my score of the day for a woping $30. Aside from a tap out out put valve. Is there anything else I need?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Today i picked up a 5 micron pre filter and 5 micron carbon filter. Hooked it all up to a tap. checked pressure in the holding tank (8-9psi) and turned it on.. its been on with the taps wide open for about 25 min now and there is no water from the output or the waste water..or the holding tank... does this mean i need a new RO membrane or does it just take a while ?










If i do indeed need a new RO membrane.. are they universal or specific to the unit? (aka the tube size..)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm weird. Have you tried by passing the holding tank? They do have some pressure inside them and maybe your water pressure isn't enough to overcome it? Just a wild ass guess. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

As Tony said, bypass the tank for now, just turn off the tap on the top of it.
Only other thing I can think of is : Is there air trapped in the filters? If so the system will slowly get rid of it first. Then water production will start.
Sometimes faucets have a water restriction in them, so there might be a lower pressure to the ro unit. So it will take longer


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Where is the tube for the waste water?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

waste water is just hanging in the sink.
so water goes in to the prefilter/carbon, into the mixer thing, then to membrane and stops there.. nothing out the waste or the other side.. so maybe the membrane is toast?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Waste water hose looks closed.

I should have said take the output hose off the tank and lay it into the sink.

Here is a diagram, page 8 that shows you how to hook up all the hoses. This setup has more filters than yours, just ignore the extras.Pay particular attention to the hoses in and out of the membrane. And in/out of the automatic shutoff valve.(ASV)
This is just a link to show the hose layout. I do not have any affiliation to this co.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I think you missed the link!
I can take out the hose of the top of the membrane (screw cap side )and nothing comes out.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Black hose = waste water
Green house = tap water
big house with valve at end - RO water output

Looks like this valve is what is stopping the flow. this is where that little distribution block goes into the membrane unit.

Is it possible that the water is supposed to enter at the cap end instead?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Update! i think i got it.. The ASO valve has the in and out on the same side (left) in videos/instructions they aso valves flowed straight through. so a little creative swapping and rotating parts i think i got it working! 
Water is flowing through the system atleast!

How does one know if its truly effective and working? TDS meeter?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Waste water TDS: 85
Clean water TDS: 20

Looks like she is working!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Test your tap water then test your water coming out of the RO unit should be lower


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

IS 20 TDS acceptable for an RO? (good enough for me for now).. i'm assuming to lower it further it would mean a new membrane or possibly 1 micron filters instead of 5?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember with my water it was a bit of a joke how pure our water is out of the tap. Out of the the tap it was 20 and less for me. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

As said by Medhbsi test your incoming water and then the output/good water with a TDS meter. If the unit is working properly, your output should have 95-98% less TDS
Yes I missed adding the link, sorry, here it is again. I must be getting absent minded, lol

http://www.watergeneral.com/support/pdf/RO585.pdf#page=8&zoom=auto,0,554 page 8


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Tap 65-85. Ro is 8!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Why such a fluctuation in your tap water?
Maybe your TDS meter needs a recalibration?
My meter never gives me two different readiings. 
Run your tap for about 2-3 min then take a reading from a clean glass. Take a second reading from the same water in the same glass. Should be the same!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My cold water reads 65 - hot water 85.. (when i filled ro i had both runing into it so it was a mix)... Usualy higher tds in hot is an old hot water tank, i replaced mine a year or two ago so not sure why!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Never drink from the hot water tap, nor use hot water for cooking.
All hot water tanks have a sacrificial anode in them (pure zinc) which releases ions into the water. This is so that the tank, made of steel, does not corrode. Much like the zinc strip on an aluminum boat, or outboard. The zinc corrodes before the aluminum.
So when you run hot water through your ro, the membrane has to work harder to take out all the dissolved solids.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Good thing I used the cold line!

All setup, tucked away and ready to go


----------

